
Vutool: Stealth Startup of a "Google Earth" from the ground level - domp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/28/whispers-about-stealth-startup-vutool/
======
hwork
Sebastian Thrun is a rockstar in the AI world. He's the guy that won the DARPA
Grand Challenge. I got to see him speak at a conference last year. It only
strikes me odd that he would found a company doing non-AI stuff.

Ah, maybe this is his first step towards a self-driven car revolution: to
drive autonomously through cities, it's helpful to have a map. And a 3-d
immersive map is better than a 2-d one.

------
A-Merchant
FYI this was submitted 6 hours earlier here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=6850>

~~~
domp
I noticed that too after I submitted. But when you click on their link it
doesn't go to the techcrunch article.

